# Caterpillars



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey I did the soap test and all these guys came up. Any idea what they are? I'm in central Texas and it's been raining constantly for a month. We have a few days to go. If anyone knows what they are is there something I can spray in a rainy spell to kill the jerks?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Armyworms (big jokers) and sod webworms (small green one). Sevin SL is a great product....as is Bifenthrin.

E: check the label, i think webworms need a higher rate of Sevin vs the armyworms (not sure of bifenthrin).


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Found the memes thread today.  I believe they are Army worms. Lots of people are being invaded with them right now. Viva_oldtrfford beat me to it.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Dangit, I thought so. Is there anything I can put down in wet weather? There are so many of them and my lawn is weak to begin.

I bought some second at the HD today. Is it junk? It's not SL.

Should I do just one of Sevin or Bif? Not both, right?

Thanks


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Perhaps @Colonel K0rn could chime in on his recent experience with them. He mentions a product called acelyprn in this thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6572.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes, those are army worms, you need to treat them quickly. Get a bag of Acelypryn from your local Site One, and broadcast it immediately. Keep in mind, it's got to get into the plant to become a systemic control(kill the new worms as they munch on it). It will kill the ones that have hatched and are active. You will more than likely notice a lot of moths on the grass at night, those might bee the pupae that are hatching and are unaffected when you broadcast it because they're in the cocoon, but once they munch on treated grass, they're toast.

You can use Dylox as well, but Acelypryn gave me immediate results and was affordable.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks. We had a break in the rain so i ran out and got some sevin ready to spray and put it down on the lawn. Is that stuff any good. Zeta cypermethrin. I just need to kill theae armyworms. Been 3 days since i noticed and we have 3 more days of rain coming. munch munch munch.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

in this forum i read and planning to use imadaPro 2 SC 
this can not be used ?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

friscolawner said:


> in this forum i read and planning to use imadaPro 2 SC
> this can not be used ?


Double check the label. I don't think imidacloprid works for army worms.


----------

